# Batteries in Maglite leaked-now it won't work!



## Badfish740 (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a few Maglites (4 D model) stashed around the house since you never can have too many flashlights.  I bought them all about the same time and put Duracell batteries in them.  There were two in the house and one in my truck-I pulled out the two in the house and brought them into our bedroom because of the impending storm.  Neither worked.  I opened them up and the batteries were stuck inside due to corrosion.  I got all the batteries out of one (the other one has one stuck inside still) and shook out all of the crud but it still won't work with new batteries.  I'm guessing the terminals are really full of crud but I can't get in there to clean them.  The surprising thing is the one in my truck worked fine-the only thing I can think of is maybe batteries in the heat go bad faster?  Anyway, does anyone know how to disassemble the lense end of a Maglite or know a good way to clean one out that's full of corrosion?  I was thinking of mixing up a baking soda solution and swishing it around inside but wasn't sure if that would do more harm than good.


----------



## fishingpol (Feb 1, 2011)

Ran into the same problem myself.  I took the batteries out, and the last one was stuck.  I removed the bulb.   I put a board on the floor and dropped the flashlight down in an upright position until the battery dislodged.  The wood board minimizes damage to the threads on the end where the cap screws in.  I then used a wood dowel to scrape as much crud out of the sides.  I then put a piece of fine sandpaper over the end of the dowel and secured with electrical tape and lightly spun it on the wire that contacts the battery near the bulb end.  I may have sprayed wd-40 into the tube after I was done.  It worked when I was done.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 1, 2011)

if I remember correctly the whole assembly unscrews
then the switch housing slides out
dont have one in front of me to try it
there all at home
I keep the new tactial LEDs in the truck now
smaller brighter last longer


----------



## peakbagger (Feb 1, 2011)

I have used baking soda followed by a good cleaning in the past. I have some silicone paste that I wipe on the metal surfaces that seems to resist any future corrosion.


----------



## raybonz (Feb 1, 2011)

Badfish740 said:
			
		

> I have a few Maglites (4 D model) stashed around the house since you never can have too many flashlights.  I bought them all about the same time and put Duracell batteries in them.  There were two in the house and one in my truck-I pulled out the two in the house and brought them into our bedroom because of the impending storm.  Neither worked.  I opened them up and the batteries were stuck inside due to corrosion.  I got all the batteries out of one (the other one has one stuck inside still) and shook out all of the crud but it still won't work with new batteries.  I'm guessing the terminals are really full of crud but I can't get in there to clean them.  The surprising thing is the one in my truck worked fine-the only thing I can think of is maybe batteries in the heat go bad faster?  Anyway, does anyone know how to disassemble the lense end of a Maglite or know a good way to clean one out that's full of corrosion?  I was thinking of mixing up a baking soda solution and swishing it around inside but wasn't sure if that would do more harm than good.



Being alkaline you need to use white vinegar then rinse with clean water then dry.. Alkaline is high PH vs acid which is low PH. The idea is to neutralize the deposits left behind.. I suggest you wear protective vinyl or latex gloves and avoid breathing in the dust.. 

Ray


----------



## gpcollen1 (Feb 1, 2011)

The lense end comes apart.  Not sure what your issue is there.  Unscrew it...then clean everything up with sand paper.  Clean with baking soda water if necessary.


----------



## raybonz (Feb 1, 2011)

CTwoodburner said:
			
		

> The lense end comes apart.  Not sure what your issue is there.  Unscrew it...then clean everything up with sand paper.  Clean with baking soda water if necessary.



Baking soda is used to raise the PH and alkaline is already high PH therefore vinegar being acidic will drive the PH down.. As a mild abrasive the baking soda is a good cleaner after neutralizing however rinsing with clean water and drying will do the trick and if needed the contact points can be lightly sanded.. If the leaky alkaline was there too long it could destroy the metal contacts and render the flashlight useless... 

Ray


----------



## Badfish740 (Feb 1, 2011)

Update-as it turns out MAG is a pretty stand-up company when it comes to their products.  They have agreements with Duracell, Energizer, and Rayovac regarding battery leakage (I had Duracells in mine) so if you've had problems with any of those you simply send the light back to them (you pay the freight to them, they pay it back) with the batteries in it as proof and they'll repair or replace it free!  If you used "off-brand" batteries they'll fix or replace my particular model (4 D cell) for $12.00-not that economical when you consider you're going to pay $8-10 for shipping-you could buy a new one for that price.  Anyway, I'm sending mine off today with the Duracells as proof.  I'm wondering how long it will take.  Regardless, I don't think you get this kind of service from a Chinese flashlight company


----------



## TMonter (Feb 1, 2011)

No you don't get that kind of service from a Chinese company but you have to remember Maglite is very competitive price wise with their products for what you get. I'm a big fan of the new Maglite LED flashlights.

Maglite makes a quality product.


----------



## woodgeek (Feb 1, 2011)

Frankly, I have tried the LED maglights a couple times (2AA size), and had both die on me before I went through the second set of batteries.  The chinese ones I buy cost half as much and last at least twice as long.


----------



## raybonz (Feb 1, 2011)

woodgeek said:
			
		

> Frankly, I have tried the LED maglights a couple times (2AA size), and had both die on me before I went through the second set of batteries.  The chinese ones I buy cost half as much and last at least twice as long.



I had a AA LED Maglite the LED has failed on it sitting in my workbench at work... Oddly it ate batteries too and I only use Duracells because my company owns them.. I will send it back someday for replacement.. I have quite a few Maglites here at home and I use the D cell LED version for my woodstove and the batteries are still working after 2 years.. maybe it's just an AA defect? At work I now use a Mexican made Stanley LED and batteries last a real long time and so has the light.. Go figure..

Ray


----------



## velvetfoot (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't like my led maglite aa model either.  They got too fancy with all the blinking and power leves.


----------



## ironpony (Feb 2, 2011)

that is good to know that MAG lite will fix/replace them
I have several from 2D to 5D
great lites
never have had a problem with one


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 3, 2011)

First Maglite I ever owned (and still have) was an insanely long and bright 5-D-cell Maglite . . . kid at college had it and the switch broke so he gave it to me for free . . . bought it to a nearby EMS supply store and they sent it to Maglite and I was pleased to discover that the repair was free . . . stand up company.


----------



## Badfish740 (Feb 3, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> First Maglite I ever owned (and still have) was an insanely long and bright 5-D-cell Maglite . . . kid at college had it and the switch broke so he gave it to me for free . . . bought it to a nearby EMS supply store and they sent it to Maglite and I was pleased to discover that the repair was free . . . stand up company.



Believe it or not they make one that held 6 D cells!  I had one until I accidentally left it in a car that I hauled away for junk.  Didn't realize it until long after it went into the shredder-doh!


----------



## rowerwet (Feb 4, 2011)

pulled a AA minimag out of an air craft fueltank, batts were dead, put in some new ones and it still worked!
figure some pilot was checking his fuel, had the flashlight in his mouth, opened the cap and plop. being a flight school, who knows who dropped it in and then went flying...

too bad the LED AA mag was lousy, and the new blinky one is a toy not a tool, the http://www.niteize.com/collections/flashlights add on is good but the light is not very concentrated.


----------

